# Interbike or Whistler?



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

I usually always go to Interbike the third week in September spending the first two days at Dirt Demo then moving on to Hurricane for a day then Moab for rest of the week.

I'm seriously debating changing things up a bit (Ok... a lot).

Travel 914 miles to Olympia, WA on Friday the 14th for the Capitol Forest Enduro on the 15th. Then travel to Vancouver Sunday. Ride the North shore for a day or two, Squamish for a day then on to Whistler for the final three days.... 1100 mile trip home on Sunday.

Does that sound crazy?


----------



## Moosey (May 18, 2010)

No! Go to Canada! Being from Nevada, and having taken my first whistler trip this year, it's amazing! I only hit whistler, but did some rafting in Squamish, and everywhere you go it's amazing riding! You have to try it out.


----------



## lelebebbel (Jan 31, 2005)

Obsessing about bike parts at inter bike vs. actually riding bikes at Whistler? Tough call!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Shore/Squamish/Whistler hands down.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

This shouldnt be a question ! Whistler baby ! I never been but plan on going next year hopefully


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Whistler...OR if you still want to do Moab, a few days at Teton Pass then head to Moab.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

lelebebbel said:


> Obsessing about bike parts at inter bike vs. actually riding bikes at Whistler? Tough call!


I _only_ ride bikes at I-bike. Never been to the indoor exhibit. Two days. 8 hours a day. A dozen different bikes on fun Bootleg Canyon trails.

It's fun.... but I've done it.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

craigstr said:


> Shore/Squamish/Whistler hands down.


If they were both 4 hrs away, and I knew my way around Washington and BC like I do Vegas/Hurricane/Moab... it would be a no brainer. I know I would enjoy it.

Start talking 1000 mile distances, increased cost (that's going to seriously cut into my Chilcotin savings) and riding on my own in unfamiliar territory and my brain pauses a bit.

What I need is a trip partner who knows their way around up there. I'm sure I could figure it out.... but it's always nice to ride someone's rear wheel.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

gurp said:


> Whistler...OR if you still want to do Moab, a few days at Teton Pass then head to Moab.


Teton Pass is not exactly on the way from Vegas to Moab..... or were you suggesting skipping Interbike Dirt Demo and do Teton Pass then on to Moab? That might work. I've seen some reports from TP and it looks super cool.

One of the options I'd considered to mix things up a bit was to do Dirt Demo then head to Mammoth then Tahoe/North Star.

I've been dying to get some lift served runs under my belt. Never done that kind of stuff but reading/viewing all the reports and vids here makes me believe I would thoroughly enjoy it.

Which brings up another question. I assume all these places are still running lifts that late. Sept 17-22?


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

KRob said:


> Teton Pass is not exactly on the way from Vegas to Moab..... or were suggesting skipping Interbike Dirt Demo and do Teton Pass then on to Moab? That might work. I've seen some reports from TP and it looks super cool.
> 
> One of the options I'd considered to mix things up a bit was to do Dirt Demo then head to Mammoth then Tahoe/North Star.
> 
> ...


Skip Dirt Demo. I'd take Teton Pass over Mammoth/N*. However, if your set on a lift instead of a shuttle, go to Whistler.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Northstar is open Fri-Sun until Oct 7. I'm actually working at Ibike through Wednesday and then will be back in tahoe Thursday-Sun. There is a Super D race at Squaw Valley on Saturday the 22nd. If you make it up this way maybe we can hook up.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

craigstr said:


> Northstar is open Fri-Sun until Oct 7. I'm actually working at Ibike through Wednesday and then will be back in tahoe Thursday-Sun. There is a Super D race at Squaw Valley on Saturday the 22nd. If you make it up this way maybe we can hook up.


Where will you be at I-bike? Titus/On One or DSP? I'll swing by and say hey.

Super D in Tahoe might be fun.


----------



## kreater (Nov 11, 2004)

come to canada for sure. just got back from the north shore and whistler. stunning!!!! if you do make it to mt seymour and squamish you will need to find a ride up to the trail heads. shouldn't be an issue many riders always heading up. we go to whistler every year and this was our first stop at the shore, and mama was i in for a surprise. starting cbc, to cambodia and lollas run, i was blown away with the trails. very advanced and epic. whistler is always a blast and in sept the trails will more than likely be tacky from a bit of rain. the trails are soo much better with some moister for sure. if you have never been and have a chance, jump on it, you will never regret the choice.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

As much as I do some crazy long drives, 900 miles the day before a race and then 1100 in a day on the way back is a little excessive. But on my trips I love to head out to new places. I'm perfectly happy riding way out there on my own on unfamiliar trails following someone elses GPS track though.

If you've never done lift served on a proper DH bike you definitely need to give it a try though!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Come visit Whisgnar. Will be back from euroland on Sept 23rd and will show you around our igloos


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

craigstr said:


> Shore/Squamish/Whistler hands down.


for the win...easy choice


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*Dsp*



KRob said:


> Where will you be at I-bike? Titus/On One or DSP? I'll swing by and say hey.
> 
> Super D in Tahoe might be fun.


I'm going with the DSP guys, Titus isnt going since they sell consumer direct, no need to meet with dealers etc. Still not sure what my capacity is, I know I'm involved in a "live at interbike" video about DSP products. Probably will have to man the booth for awhile, DSP is footing the bill so I'm just going to enjoy a free little vacation.


----------



## NoahColorado (Aug 3, 2004)

How about if you go to Interbike for me and I go to Whistler?


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Go ride the funnest place on earth, 

or smell like an ashtray every, waking, moment...?

Hmmmm...


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Take Lee up on his offer. Best guide ever on the best trails anywhere.

Eric


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

6thElement said:


> As much as I do some crazy long drives, 900 miles the day before a race and then 1100 in a day on the way back is a little excessive. But on my trips I love to head out to new places. I'm perfectly happy riding way out there on my own on unfamiliar trails following someone elses GPS track though.
> 
> If you've never done lift served on a proper DH bike you definitely need to give it a try though!


Yeah, that's one of the things making me question my sanity. Long distances are pretty common from where I live, but I'm sure 14-15 hours in the car the day before a race is going to leave the legs feeling like lead.

I have a GPS (old school eTrex Vista trekking unit) but certainly don't know how to use it well enough to load a track and follow it. I know, I'm a total technology spaz.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Come visit Whisgnar. Will be back from euroland on Sept 23rd and will show you around our igloos


Such a great offer Lee. Thanks! Looks like our schedules don't coincide though. I'll be heading _back_ to Nevada on Sunday the 22nd if I do the NW route.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Go ride the funnest place on earth,
> 
> or smell like an ashtray every, waking, moment...?
> 
> Hmmmm...


No ashtrays out at Bootleg Canyon. Like I said above, I never even go to the indoor show at I-bike (or Vegas, for that matter). Just lots of bikes and awesome Bootleg trails.

Sounds like I've got a clear consensus for WA/BC though. I just need to get over the mental and logistical road blocks and just do it (once I have spousal approval, of course:thumbsup.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

NoahColorado said:


> How about if you go to Interbike for me and I go to Whistler?





craigstr said:


> I'm going with the DSP guys. Probably will have to man the booth for awhile.


Yeah, manning a booth at I-bike looks like work. I really appreciate all the guys who do though, especially those who act like they enjoy it and are nice.


----------



## reigndown3 (Apr 3, 2009)

KRob said:


> Sounds like I've got a clear consensus for WA/BC though. I just need to get over the mental and logistical road blocks and just do it (once I have spousal approval, of course:thumbsup.


The doghouse can be a sacred place...especially when you're reflection on the awesomeness that just ensued! Its worth it!


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

KRob said:


> No ashtrays out at Bootleg Canyon. Like I said above, I never even go to the indoor show at I-bike (or Vegas, for that matter). Just lots of bikes and awesome Bootleg trails.
> 
> Sounds like I've got a clear consensus for WA/BC though. I just need to get over the mental and logistical road blocks and just do it (once I have spousal approval, of course:thumbsup.


Oops. Didn't read that part. 

I've been up there 7 (8?) times and it's never enough... Do whatever it takes.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

go to whistler if you havnt been before,,,, it will change your life forever,,,
i will be there for the last 3 weeks of september so if you do go i can have a buddy to ride with,,,  seriously if you do go you wont be dissapointed,,,, squamish has some awesome riding, so does whistler,,,, never rode the shore so cant really comment.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

reigndown3 said:


> The doghouse can be a sacred place...especially when you're reflection on the awesomeness that just ensued! Its worth it!


LOL. So true.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

delirian said:


> go to whistler if you havnt been before,,,, it will change your life forever,,,
> i will be there for the last 3 weeks of september so if you do go i can have a buddy to ride with,,,  seriously if you do go you wont be dissapointed,,,, squamish has some awesome riding, so does whistler,,,, never rode the shore so cant really comment.


I would love to buddy up at Whistler if I end up going. Be warned: Eventhough my overall riding skills are well above average, I'd be a total park noob. Tech skills pretty decent. Jump skills novice to intermediate at best.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

KRob said:


> I would love to buddy up at Whistler if I end up going. Be warned: Eventhough my overall riding skills are well above average, I'd be a total park noob. Tech skills pretty decent. Jump skills novice to intermediate at best.


you havnt seen me ride yet ha ha. i am no gwinny or peaty ha ha, just like having fun on my bike.


----------



## RTM (Sep 17, 2005)

so, at face value its an easy choice...but did you say "drive home 1100 miles on Sunday"? that's a tough day. that's around 20 hours travel time, each way. that would be the only thing that would sway my decision. absolutely brutal.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

holy crap,,,,, i just re read the op, didnt realise you were gonna drive that far, 1100 miles is a serious road trip to do in one go, thats gonna be alot of redbulls and proplus tabs,,,,


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

Whistler is SO much more appealing than Interbike, or Vegas at any time really....


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Whistler.


----------



## ronnyg801 (Oct 4, 2008)

Whistler for sure. I am from Northern Utah, I have rode lots of stuff in Southern Utah, rode Bootleg, they are fun and I enjoy them. However I just got back from Whistler for the first time and I can pretty honestly say I am not excited to ride anything we have in our area or even Southern Utah, Other than Moab, I havent been on a bike there yet (weird I know).

Whistler will change your outlook on biking, You think biking is fun?! Its way more fun at whistler... Even the trail bike stuff is amazing. We didnt get a chance to ride Squamish or the shore but have heard tons of good things.

If you an handle that drive it is definitely worth it.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

RTM said:


> so, at face value its an easy choice...but did you say "drive home 1100 miles on Sunday"? that's a tough day. that's around 20 hours travel time, each way. that would be the only thing that would sway my decision. absolutely brutal.





delirian said:


> holy crap,,,,, i just re read the op, didnt realise you were gonna drive that far, 1100 miles is a serious road trip to do in one go, thats gonna be alot of redbulls and proplus tabs,,,,


Yeah, that's where the "Am I crazy?" part comes in.

I could leave Whistler Saturday evening and knock out 3-4 (or 5) hours before getting too sleepy to proceed. That would "only" leave me 15-16 hours on Sunday.:skep:

I'm going to be worthless at work on Monday.... that's for dang sure. Tired as all get-out _and_ basking in the post Whistler glow.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Krob....you have the best I-bike ride reports on the web....selfishly speaking you should go to I-bike.

Driving aside, Whistler will obviously be more fun for you....but lets not make this all about you and enjoying your life... :devil:


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ronnyg801 said:


> Whistler for sure. I am from Northern Utah, I have rode lots of stuff in Southern Utah, rode Bootleg, they are fun and I enjoy them. However I just got back from Whistler for the first time and I can pretty honestly say I am not excited to ride anything we have in our area or even Southern Utah, Other than Moab, I havent been on a bike there yet (weird I know).
> 
> Whistler will change your outlook on biking, You think biking is fun?! Its way more fun at whistler... Even the trail bike stuff is amazing. We didnt get a chance to ride Squamish or the shore but have heard tons of good things.
> 
> If you an handle that drive it is definitely worth it.


So if I go to whistler it will ruin me for all other trails? Maybe that's not such good thing.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

string said:


> Krob....you have the best I-bike ride reports on the web....selfishly speaking you should go to I-bike.
> 
> Driving aside, Whistler will obviously be more fun for you....but lets not make this all about you and enjoying your life... :devil:


Thanks string. There's some cool bikes coming out this year that I'd really like test. Plus it seems like every time I miss, Noel comes out with something surprising.

Nothing wrong with the ibike/Moab trip and it ends up being pretty cheap too. I stay with my father-in-law in Vegas and either camp or stay with friends in moab so my chilcotin fund wouldn't take too big of a hit.

Tough decision. Life-altering riding is hard to pass up though.


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Hopefully you have a passport?


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

craigstr said:


> Hopefully you have a passport?


Yes..... AND no priors!:thumbsup:


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

would flying be a viable option,,,,, just thinking its better to spend a few hours on a plane than all them hours on the road, it's bad enough for me coming from the uk 9 hour flight then 2 hour (ish) drive to whistler.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

delirian said:


> would flying be a viable option,,,,, just thinking its better to spend a few hours on a plane than all them hours on the road, it's bad enough for me coming from the uk 9 hour flight then 2 hour (ish) drive to whistler.


I'm so far from a major airport (4 hours) that I almost never fly unless there's an ocean or a whole continent separating me and my destination. If I can get there by car in a day (or two) I'd much rather drive. Plus then I don't have to worry about car rentals, bike packing, airport delays, security, etc, etc. I'll bet it would still be a 10-12 hour ordeal getting from my house to Whistler by plane....easy.

My car also gives me a place to sleep/camp and I have space to bring tools, spare parts, tires, two bikes, etc.


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

KRob said:


> Thanks string. There's some cool bikes coming out this year that I'd really like test. Plus it seems like every time I miss, Noel comes out with something surprising.
> 
> Nothing wrong with the ibike/Moab trip and it ends up being pretty cheap too. I stay with my father-in-law in Vegas and either camp or stay with friends in moab so my chilcotin fund wouldn't take too big of a hit.
> 
> Tough decision. Life-altering riding is hard to pass up though.


Your other option is to go early or later when Noel is not at I-bike and see if you can't ride some of his toys in Canada.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

KRob said:


> I'm so far from a major airport (4 hours) that I almost never fly unless there's an ocean or a whole continent separating me and my destination. If I can get there by car in a day (or two) I'd much rather drive. Plus then I don't have to worry about car rentals, bike packing, airport delays, security, etc, etc. I'll bet it would still be a 10-12 hour ordeal getting from my house to Whistler by plane....easy.
> 
> My car also gives me a place to sleep/camp and I have space to bring tools, spare parts, tires, two bikes, etc.


airpoint,,, makes sense i suppose, and it will probably be cheaper to drive than pay the ridiculous price of airfares these days. 
4 hours to the nearest major airport,,,,, where do you live,,,,,, i guess i am lucky only living 20 mins from manchester airport, but then again compared to you guys the uk is such a tiny place, heathrow would only be about 3 hours, ( on a good day traffic dependant ha ha)


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Go to Whistler, ride your bike hard, drink beer at the Brewhouse, thank me later. 

My wife and I went there in late July. Absolute great fun. I really like your interbike write-ups, but Whistler is just so good.


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

Go north, middle-aged man.

You'll never go to Interbike again.

Only change I'd make to your plan is to skip the enduro, and maybe even skip one or the other of Squamish or the Shore to give yourself more time at Twizzler.

Oh, and push it back to last week of Sept/first week of Oct. Then invite me...


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

mikesee said:


> Go north, middle-aged man.
> 
> You'll never go to Interbike again.
> 
> ...


That's funny you should mention that. I was just about to shoot you an e-mail and suggest you go with me. That week doesn't work for you?

Hmm. I may have to look at that. I've had this week scheduled off for a couple months now but I may be able to move things. That last week in Sept/first week in Oct isn't too late weatherwise?

One of my other options would be to do I-bike dirt demo M-Tu then Mammoth Wed-Th, Tahoe Friday-Saturday.

That way I'd get some park/lift assisted experience without the super long drive. I know Mammoth/Tahoe aren't on par with Whistler, but might be a reasonable compromise (?).


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

KRob said:


> That's funny you should mention that. I was just about to shoot you an e-mail and suggest you go with me. That week doesn't work for you?
> 
> Hmm. I may have to look at that. I've had this week scheduled off for a couple months now but I may be able to move things. That last week in Sept/first week in Oct isn't too late weatherwise?
> 
> ...


It's a funny thing about compromise--if you go in knowing it's going to be one, it just never seems to scratch the itch.

IMO, anyway.

But keep in mind that I get my fair share of dry/dusty/rocky/high desert riding in every year regardless, so Bootleg/Mammoth/N* hold zero appeal to me. No need to drive many hours and pay $$$ when I can get that stuff out the back door.

We did late Sept/early Oct last year. Potential for more rain for sure, but if you're dressed for it it's no biggie. I got some ~$20 vinyl 'raingear' from my local hunt/fish supply and that took care of everything but goggles. You do need to devote a little extra time to drying things out every night, either that or deal with the stink and discomfort of putting on cold/nappy gear every AM.

Most of the park actually rides better when wet--counterintuitive tho that may seem.

Unfortunately I committed to a trip ~2 months ago that's Sept 12-20, and it's boogered up a heap of other plans already. If I'm going to get a BC fix this year, it's gotta be early Oct. WBP is open til the 8th.

Can be done in a looooong day to get back to Ely from BC, but if you do as you suggested above--drive some after lifts close on your last day, then continue in the AM, it's actually not too bad.

Feel free to ping me if you want to continue this offline. info at lacemine29 dot com

MC


----------



## mikesee (Aug 25, 2003)

In the event that words aren't convincing enough:


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

KRob said:


> Hmm. I may have to look at that. I've had this week scheduled off for a couple months now but I may be able to move things. That last week in Sept/first week in Oct isn't too late weatherwise?
> 
> One of my other options would be to do I-bike dirt demo M-Tu then Mammoth Wed-Th, Tahoe Friday-Saturday.
> 
> That way I'd get some park/lift assisted experience without the super long drive. I know Mammoth/Tahoe aren't on par with Whistler, but might be a reasonable compromise (?).


last week in Sept/first week oct is fine. Let me know and I'll line up some bikes for you to demo so you don't lose out. You've got a following so it'll be worth it


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

and that is is reason enough to go to whistler,,,,,,
lol @ the end,,,,, i have seen so many people do that on the schlayer drop,,, including myself, ha ha ha.... send the huck, ride up the rock thinking where t.f does the trail go, tap brake and slide off sideways


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> last week in Sept/first week oct is fine. Let me know and I'll line up some bikes for you to demo so you don't lose out. You've got a following so it'll be worth it


Oh yeah, you guys will be back by then too. Wow that would be great. Strongly considering moving it to that week.

I may still be able to slip down to Dirt Demo for a day if I do that.


----------



## IndecentExposure (Sep 25, 2006)

Interbike isn't THAT great. Once you go to Whistler, you'll understand.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

Selfishly, I do like reading your i-bike reviews, but I think you owe it yourself to see what the hype is about in Whistler. I bet you could even line up a few bikes to "test" while you're up there. After riding the park for the past 10 years, it rarely gets old for me. When I get tired of the park, I just ride the xc trails in the valley or Pemby or hit the lake.

Just got back on Sunday and, even with the C-worx gong show, the park was in really good shape all week. Big time props to the trail crew for keeping stuff running great....that hasn't been the case in the past. Anyway, there's also a bunch of new stuff: blue runs like Blueism and Funshine Rollidrops + Black Velvet getting closer to done + the new green trail Del Boca Vista and Shady Acres + Top of the World is 3/5's done now making it more worth the extra ticket.

Do it, KRob.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Top of the World is 3/5's done now making it more worth the extra ticket.
> 
> Do it, KRob.


Are they planning on having Top of the World completed by the end of the season? Maybe it'd be finished by time I get there.

Leaning heavily towards doing Whistler. Thanks for the nudge guys. Sounds like I wouldn't regret it.


----------



## Mike H. (Aug 28, 2006)

Do BC, the Shore, Squamish... and don't be afraid to go over the mountain and hit Silverstar and Kamloops.


----------



## ebxtreme (Jan 6, 2004)

KRob said:


> Are they planning on having Top of the World completed by the end of the season? Maybe it'd be finished by time I get there.


Doubtful. It's probably sounding more like sometime next season. I think the remaining sections that are going to skirt Highway 86 will be neither quick nor easy. Lots of rock and gnarly building.

Still, even with only the current sections that are done, I think it's worth riding once for sure.

EB


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

ebxtreme said:


> Doubtful. It's probably sounding more like sometime next season. I think the remaining sections that are going to skirt Highway 86 will be neither quick nor easy. Lots of rock and gnarly building.
> 
> Still, even with only the current sections that are done, I think it's worth riding once for sure.
> 
> EB


Actually they got 4/5 sections open per the latest update i filed. Thats most of it..


----------



## Whafe (May 27, 2004)

KRob - Like EBX mentions, I will miss your reviews also from Interbike, but dang, you have to ride Whistler before you are in a wooden box... I have been a few times... Thankful to EBX for showing me some awesome trails...

Heading back on the 5th September with 10 other Kiwis from New Zealand... Whistler and surrounding areas are heaven on a bike..... 

Take the effort and hook up with Lee and have the time of your life....

I love the riding in Moab, Bootleg etc, Whistler is different again... As is our riding in New Zealand... Get down our parts


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

dont forget though that from the second to last week of september the garbo closes and only opens for weekends, plus at that time of year there will be snow up there, so would that top of the world trail be open/rideable.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

I've been to both and your Pac. NW trip sounds much more fun, except for the 1100 mile trip home on Sunday.


----------



## 274898 (Nov 29, 2005)

Of course riding trip is better than looking trip. However, for me it is all about the logistics of getting your bike up there. It is a hassle and expensive to get the bike shipped or brought on the plane. I don't want to rent a bike when I am there. It is not the same. I am still trying to figure out how to get my bike up there with minimal cost and hassle. Going to interbike is just bringing a carry on for a couple day trip which makes it no hassle.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Guadalupe455 said:


> Obsessing about bike parts at inter bike vs. actually riding bikes at Whistler? Tough call!


That sounds familiar.:skep:



lelebebbel said:


> Obsessing about bike parts at inter bike vs. actually riding bikes at Whistler? Tough call!


I _only_ ride bikes at I-bike. Never been to the indoor exhibit. Two days. 8 hours a day. A dozen different bikes on fun Bootleg Canyon trails.

It's fun.... but I've done it.

Booked my flight for Vancouver today!! Going the end of September so I still plan on hitting at least one day of I-bike dirt demo. I hate having to decide between two good things.

Here I am "obsessing over bike parts" at Interbike.:thumbsup:


----------



## Calhoun (Nov 11, 2008)

KRob said:


> Booked my flight for Vancouver today!!


good call!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Don't forget to send the schedule today if possible!


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

Hey Krob...if you are at the dirt demo on monday lets hook up and ride, I have monday free to demo bikes, tuesday I have obligations with DSP all day, tuesday usually stinks at the demo anyway.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

craigstr said:


> Hey Krob...if you are at the dirt demo on monday lets hook up and ride, I have monday free to demo bikes, tuesday I have obligations with DSP all day, tuesday usually stinks at the demo anyway.


Sound like a great idea. I think you and I are about the same height. What kind of pedals do you run?

Yeah, I figured if I got there first thing Monday and stayed all day I could get to most of the bikes I really wanted to ride..... especially if I had a like-minded rider with me to double our bike check-out ability.

I'll send you a pm with my contact info.

Agree on Tuesday being kinda sucky... especially towards the PM.


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

You guys been watching the weather? I plan to use my last pass day in about 2 weeks and hoping it's as dry and fast as possible. I ride in enough mud the other 8 months of the year.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> Don't forget to send the schedule today if possible!


E-mailed it last night. (Looks like I screwed up my departure date when I booked the flight though). Should be September 30-October 7


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Where ya staying??

Suggestion - there are buses from Vancouver to Whistler every day. Much cheaper than a rental car & you don't have to pay for parking, which is also pretty expensive. 

Everything you'll need while you're there is right in the village so no real need for a car.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

B-Mac said:


> Where ya staying??
> 
> Suggestion - there are buses from Vancouver to Whistler every day. Much cheaper than a rental car & you don't have to pay for parking, which is also pretty expensive.
> 
> Everything you'll need while you're there is right in the village so no real need for a car.


We're staying at the village so maybe that's the way to go. My only concerns are that we might stop in Squamish Wednesday on our way to Whistler for a ride.... plus my wife is a non-rider and may be happier if she's got some transportation. But maybe, as you say, everything she'll need will be right there in the Village anyway.

Third concern is that our flight leaves pretty early Sunday morning and we'll have to get back to Vancouver in time. If the busses run early engouh and go right to the airport that would still work I guess (maybe even better).

I'll look into that.

Maybe I should ask if it's worth it to spend a day in Squamish? Will I get the same kind of riding in North Van on Monday and Tuesday anyway? Maybe an afternoon on the Valley trails in Whistler would be a better option for Wednesday.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

delirian said:


> dont forget though that from the second to last week of september the garbo closes and only opens for weekends, plus at that time of year there will be snow up there, so would that top of the world trail be open/rideable.


The gondola doesn't run on weekdays the last couple weeks?


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

Garbanzo is open every day until October, when it's only open weekends.

Whistler Mountain Bike Park - Dates & Hours of Operations


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

recitio said:


> Garbanzo is open every day until October, when it's only open weekends.
> 
> Whistler Mountain Bike Park - Dates & Hours of Operations


garbo usually closes weekdays arround the 20 somthing of september, usually the second to last weekend of september, they close the gondola as its not worth running due to the low amount of people using it, it isnt cost effective apparantly. plus the weather starts to turn crappy to. 
they usually open the garbo for weekends only after that.


----------



## recitio (Dec 22, 2011)

The dates which Whistler lists on their website for the Garbo lift are incorrect???


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

recitio said:


> The dates which Whistler lists on their website for the Garbo lift are incorrect???


lke they were in june for the opening of the garbo zone,,,, they were a week out. it looks like the trail crew, and the website people dont comunicate,


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

As Krob is a VIP I got him and Shar up to Top of the World for a fall colours clear crisp sky session of the trail. It's now fully built out a year ahead of schedule and running about as well as can be imagined. Fine work by GLI and a bunch of trail workers

Selected shots


----------



## B-Mac (Oct 2, 2008)

Beautiful pics!!!


----------



## redfox1939 (Sep 16, 2012)

People who live in Whistler are either mega rich or have moved there because they love mountain biking so much. They're minority of the market that can warrant spending that much money on the seatpost. The majority of us either don't have enough money or don't spend enough time riding our bikes to warrant spending £250 on a seatpost.

____________________________________

Sedona Arizona It's all here!!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

Here;s the whole story KRob visits British Columbia | Mountain Bike Review


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

redfox1939 said:


> People who live in Whistler are either mega rich or have moved there because they love mountain biking so much. They're minority of the market that can warrant spending that much money on the seatpost. The majority of us either don't have enough money or don't spend enough time riding our bikes to warrant spending £250 on a seatpost.
> 
> ____________________________________
> 
> Sedona Arizona It's all here!!


nah it is commitment......I made a mistake...I was single and could have spent a whole summer up there and traveled for biz and come back on off time...get a job there and ride....If I didn't just get married I would be there


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Calhoun said:


> good call!


Yes. Yes, it was. I had such an incredibly good time in BC. Trails were amazing. Backdrop was jaw dropping. Weather was spectacular. The variety and shear quantity of awesomeness was overwhelming.

Thanks to LeeL for helping me parlay my dubious "journalistic notoriety" from my I-bike reviews into some pretty sweet hook-ups. I truly hope those who chose to host me, loan me bikes, or help me in anyway get the promotional boost they deserve from my write-up.

Thanks to everyone on this thread for your almost unanimous encouragement to go.

I will definitely be back.

Be sure and click this link ( A LOT) so they don't feel like their support was in vain.:thumbsup:

I'm such a dork. I think Francis should rename the article Gumby goes to Whistler.


----------



## delirian (Jan 1, 2009)

great write up,,,, glad you enjoyed it.... glad the weather stayed good for you,,,
after spending the last 3 weeks of september there myself, i find myself facing the same dilemma as you, i have not been out on my bike for the last 2 weeks as i struggle to find motivation on my local trails, plus it took me a good week or so to get over the jet lagg, and my fingers have only just about forgiven me for the 3 weeks of park abuse they recieved, and finaly healed themselves 
i need to get my next years trips booked,
my next 2 dilemmas are, weather or not to do 2 trips to whistler, 2 weeks in june and 3 weeks sept, or just do one 5 week trip in september. 
and what new frame to get to replace my ageing dt,,,,, do i go for new delirium, canfield theone nicolai ion or somthing else.


----------



## Augtron (Oct 15, 2012)

Whistler Dirt Merchant all the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

Augtron said:


> Whistler Dirt Merchant all the way!!!!!!!!!!!


Really wanted to try Dirt Merchant but it was closed all day on that last Saturday I was there...... until the very last run. I had taken a digger after over jumping a small double with a berm right after it on Freight Train so wasn't feeling very confident (and kinda knackered) when I got to the entrance to DM and saw they'd reopened it.... _so_ I passed it up.

Next time!


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

delirian said:


> great write up,,,, glad you enjoyed it.... glad the weather stayed good for you,,,
> after spending the last 3 weeks of september there myself, i find myself facing the same dilemma as you, i have not been out on my bike for the last 2 weeks as i struggle to find motivation on my local trails, plus it took me a good week or so to get over the jet lagg, and_ my fingers have only just about forgiven me for the 3 weeks of park abuse _they recieved, and finaly healed themselves
> :


Thanks deirian.

Yeah, I couldn't believe how sore and stiff my hands have been this past week after only 3 days in the park. When I finally got out this past weekend to ride again I wasn't sure I was going to be able to hold on in the rougher sections!

No way they'd take three _weeks_ of park abuse. It would be a nice problem to have though (envious).


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

^^^ next time you should stay a bit longer K and bring your youngest too for biking. I'll line up a video guy for next time too


----------



## gticlay (Dec 13, 2007)

KRob said:


> Thanks deirian.
> 
> Yeah, I couldn't believe how sore and stiff my hands have been this past week after only 3 days in the park. When I finally got out this past weekend to ride again I wasn't sure I was going to be able to hold on in the rougher sections!
> 
> No way they'd take three _weeks_ of park abuse. It would be a nice problem to have though (envious).


I'll second that. Mine kill after 1 full day.


----------



## KRob (Jan 13, 2004)

LeeL said:


> ^^^ next time you should stay a bit longer K and bring your youngest too for biking. I'll line up a video guy for next time too


Absolutely! I saw quite a few younger kids in the park and saw quite a few trails he would enjoy.

When Seth was complaining about having to stay with his oldest brother while we were gone I told him if he didn't like that, next time he'd have to stay with grandma.

He said, "No, next time I'm coming with you!" Ha, ha. Rock on little dude!


----------



## LeeL (Jan 12, 2004)

bump for the photos of the entire Top of the World


----------

